# Objektive mit Bildstabilisator / Erfahrungen ?



## JojoS (12. Januar 2005)

Mich würde mal interessieren ob jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit Objektiven mit integriertem Bildstabilisator gemacht hat. Bis zu welchen Verschlusszeiten bei welcher Brennweite kriegt man noch vernünftige Ergebnisse?
Ich schiele da da auf das EF-S 17-85mm 
Danke

Jojo


----------



## Beppone (3. Februar 2005)

Hallo jojo,

habe einige Erfahrung mit Canons IS-Objektiven, nur leider nicht mit dem neuen EF 17-85.
Nicht zuletzt deshalb, weil es aktuell ausschließlich an der EOS 20D verwendbar ist.

Von der optischen Qualität soll es in etwa dem 28 bis 135 IS entsprechen, d.h. brauchbar, aber kein optischer Überflieger in Sachen Schärfe und Brillanz.

Wenn's Dir um wirklich knackige WW-Aufnahmen geht (und 8MP auf einem APS-C-Chip fordern der Optik einiges ab), nimm das 16-35L, es ist rattenscharf und macht den fehlenden IS durch die größte Öffnung von 1: 2,8 fast wieder wett.

Ansonsten bringt der IS tatsächlich 3 Blenden Sicherheit in punkto Eigenzittern.
Konkret auf das 17-85mm bedeutet das, statt höchstens einer 1/135s in Telestellung
darf es mit IS auch eine 1/17s sein. (Die Regel vorausgesetzt, daß die längste Freihand-Verschlußzeit der Kehrwert der KB-Brennweite sein darf. Also bei 135mm längstens 1/135s, besser kürzer)


Hoffe, geklärt zu haben

Bep


----------

